# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Cordless drills: Dewalt vs the rest

## Uncle Bob

I'm in the market for a new cordless drill and have been heavily researching what drill seems to give the best battery performance.
My research involves crawling the net over the last four days, reading reviews/comparisons and  watching youtube reviews/comparisons. 
The results indicate that Dewalt cordless are the best in class for class comparisons (by a long way in most cases). 
It seems strange that I see more other brands being used by Tradies and I wonder why this is so? 
Thoughts on this folks?

----------


## stevoh741

Hitachi 18v do it for me. I find dewalt too heavy. Milwalki do the best warranties but you'll save 1/2 price buying it from the States so warranty prob worth chit. Have a look here to wet you're appetite: www.hardwaresales.com   I now get all my cordless tools from here delivered in 1 week.

----------


## Pitto

Dewalt still have the B&D stigma attached to them, that said, i have the 18V dewalt cordless 16g c nail gun and its a cracker. 
 The rest of my gear is Makita, and thats because i have always used makita, and the 18v LXT range is fantastic. I just got the 18v planer and its awesome. All of the other 8 LXT tools i have are also great, i dont think there is one LXT tool i have that i have been disappointed with. The circular saw gets used as much as the drill & impact driver, the jigsaw has as much power as the corded version i had, and the grinder works flawlessly.  
I have also used Hardware Sales, they are great to deal with 
GP

----------


## barney118

I have also the Hitachi 18v li-ion, battery life is great it comes with 2 anyway, I was considering the Dewalt but couldn't justify its extra cost.

----------


## Overkill

I use the Hitachi DS18DBL brushless motor drill - the more efficient motor makes the already good battery last much longer and it has wrist-snapping torque. DS18DBL : Power Tools

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I like the Festo drills but still have the Makita units so can't justify the upgrade...but Dewalt wouldn't even enter into the scope of my research.  Makita, Panasonic, Hitachi and Festo would be as far as I go.

----------


## r3nov8or

I'm very happy with my collection of Metabo li-ion tools.

----------


## TermiMonster

I use DeWalt, 18V.  I changed over from Makita.  I am pretty happy with them,got pretty much the full range.  Never had a problem.
TM

----------


## Rip it up

I do most of the DIY renovations around the house with a Milwaukee M18 9pc kit. Awesome power. Good battery life after 18 months of using it on a weekly basis.  
Most use it got was to build 150 lineal meters of 6ft hardwood fence. All notched cut drilled and battened screwed using the cordless tools. Rotated 3 batteries through 5 skins for 10hr days.  
They can be a little heavier than other brands. But mine have never skipped a beat or broken anything.  
At the end of the day try a few out if you can a grab which ever feels good to you.

----------


## dominicw

I have a DeWalt 18V DC720KA and it is fantastic. I also have a Dewalt circular saw and angle grinder. All of the tools are very well made, reliable and durable. The drill has plenty of power and good battery life, although it is a bit heavy.

----------


## Pitto

i so want one of these    Makita Canada Inc

----------


## Marc

Dewalt is an excellent brand in general but their cordless are way too heavy in my opinion.
I have a Makita impact driver and a drill bought them on special for some commemorative occasion and they are black. Best tool ever. 
I also looked at Milwaukee. Their advantage in my view is that you can get a big battery and a small one and so have a light tool to work on a ceiling and also a longer lasting battery. 
Festo is probably better tool but at that price you buy 2 here or 3 from the US of any other brand

----------


## cherub65

New 18V XR with a slide 3.0Ah weigh 1.5kg, don't think that's to bad on the weight side, owned  Dewalt for years. The only tool that has  failed me has been the radio [caught on fire] and was replaced no questions.

----------


## Marc

Caught on fire? Whohoo, way to go! 
One question
If you look at how many people are on each forum, the tools and the decking forum are the most popular.
Can you see a link there?
The deck is the excuse to buy tools!

----------


## Godzilla73

Makita LXT...That is all... :2thumbsup:

----------


## stevoh741

For everyones love of their own tools, I think the OP has done the runner. Prob buying some ozito rubbish.....

----------


## Godzilla73

> For everyones love of their own tools, I think the OP has done the runner. Prob buying some ozito rubbish.....

  Nah, he just realized he'd opened a can of worms... :Doh:

----------


## Marc

Ozito are they that bad? I never had anything to do with them.
Loved GMC though. You buy one go home, shaft is bent, go back, find one that is not bent, use it for a month, go back get a new one, and so on for 2 years.
Not bad!
Still have two wippersnipper, one I ripped out the starter, got it replaced and the old left behind.
The new one lasted a few month but I snapped the shaft in half with a bit of energy at the started. Had no inclination to ask for a new one, bought a Stihl, end of story. 
THe little motors are Ok though. I wonder what I can build with them?

----------


## Godzilla73

> You buy one go home, shaft is bent, go back, find one that is not bent, use it for a month, go back get a new one, and so on for 2 years.
> Not bad!

  I know people doing that with big name brands as well...

----------


## Marc

But a good tool wouldn't brake down that often, no way

----------


## Uncle Bob

> For everyones love of their own tools, I think the OP has done the runner. Prob buying some ozito rubbish.....

  Nah, I'm still here. Looks like everyone has their fav's. 
This seems to be a stand out and probably what I'll get.. DeWALT DCK290L2 20-Volt MAX Li-Ion 3.0 Ah Hammer Drill & Impact Driver Combo Kit - Combo Kits - Cordless Power Tools - HardwareSales.com   

> Voltage: 20VBattery Type: Lithium-IonBattery Capacity: 3.0AhCharge Time: 30 MinMax Torque: 490 in-lbPower Output: 500 WattsNo Load Speed L: 0-575 RPMNo Load Speed M: 0-1350 RPMNo Load Speed H: 0-2000 RPMBeats per Minute L: 0-975 BPMBeats per Minute M: 0-22950 BPMBeats per Minute H: 0-34000 BPMWood Drilling Capacity: 2"Metal Drilling Capacity: 1/2"Concrete Drilling Capacity: 5/8"Chuck Capacity: 1/2"Spindle Lock: AutomaticLength: 9.4"Height: 9.8"Weight: 5.3 lbs   
> With almost 500 in-lbs of torque, a three-speed transmission, ratcheting chuck and a new level of ergonomics,  the new DeWalt DCD985L2 20V MAX Lithium-Ion Premium Hammer Drill kit is a must-have tool. This new five-pound drilling and driving machine can handle just about any fastener, drilling, and hammer drilling application you can think of. With the smart battery technology of the 20V MAX platform and the built-in electronics, you can be assured that your cordless DeWalt tools will last and perform better than the current 18V tools. We suspect that this drill will quickly become the tool of choice for many of the tradesmen and contractors that opt for the new 20V MAX  lithium-ion battery platform.  The upper portion of the DeWalt DCD985L2 20V MAX Lithium-ion Premium Hammer Drill is nearly the same shape and offers the same functionality of the current 18V hammer-drills. Where the changes come into play is really from the trigger down. Electronics are now built into the switches, making the tool smarter by maximizing the life of the tools and batteries and helping to protect them from overheating, overloading and deep discharge during use. The drill kit includes two 3.0Ah battery packs and a heavy-duty plastic carry case. By utilizing the new slide battery packs, The engineers at DeWalt were able to thin down the handle considerably and make the tool more comfortable to hold and control. The DeWalt DCD985L2's all metal three-speed transmission has settings that go from 0-600, 0-1,250, and 0-2,000 RPM, depending on which level you have it set to. The 1/2-inch metal ratcheting chuck comes with carbide inserts that helps to reduce bit slippage during high torque applications and provides long life. The drill features a bright LED work light above the trigger, which provides a 20 second delay for use in dimly lit spaces. The word "Premium" in its name really is just a way to differentiate it from its slightly smaller and more compact brother, the DCD785C2.   *New DeWalt DCD985 next to the 18V Version* The included 20V MAX lithium-ion quick charger only takes 30 minutes to fully charge a battery pack. It has dual voltage functionality, making it compatible with the 12V MAX lithium-ion batteries as well as the new 20V slide packs. Unlike the 18V top post design , the new 20V MAX batteries are a slide-on sled style, much like their new 12V MAX cordless tools. The 20V MAX designation for these tools is really just to ensure that there was no confusion with their current 18V line which is not going anywhere anytime soon. The DCD985L2 20V MAX Lithium-ion Premium Hammer Drill comes with a three-year limited warranty, one-year free service contract, and 90-day money-back guarantee. The included 3.0Ah lithium-ion battery packs each come with a three-year free service contract. *Testing and Use* After spending a little time with the  DeWalt DCD985L2 20V MAX Lithium-Ion Premium Hammer Drill, one of the first things that come to mind is versatility. With a feature set that makes it a good workhorse; we never were able to stall it in our drilling challenges. This drill has a high threshold for pain, too. Unlike some of the competition that tends to cut off when the drill overloads, we were not able to get it to this point - and we never smoked a motor. We liked the three-speed transmission and the built-in work light. What makes this LED light even better is that, when you let off the trigger, it stays on for an additional 20 seconds. We compared this drill to other 18V hammer drills on the market and the new 20V MAX drill was among the most compact and lightweight models. The balance in the hand is good and the new grip geometry is noticeably better then DeWalt's 18V models. The ratcheting chuck with the carbide jaws provided amazing grip on round shank bits. The secondary handle worked well and attached in the same familiar way as with all prior DeWalt hammer drills. What makes their secondary handle better than much of the competition is that you can position it anywhere that makes your grip more comfortable. Compare this to some that are locked in at 90 deg increments or less.   *Using the 20V Max Premium Hammer Drill with a large wood bit* *Conclusion* Dewalt cordless drills have always been good performers and the new DCD985L2 20V MAX Lithium-ion Premium Hammer Drill lived up to our high expectations. What the old 18V models lacked in run time and battery durability, this new model makes up thanks to the 3.0Ah 20V MAX batteries and protective internal circuitry. We just wished that we knew when it was running out of juice. For our Professional rating, we gave this drill a stellar 8/10 because it does a good job at just about every task that we used it for. The fact that it is a hammer drill, and that it has as much power as it does, makes it a great portable tool. For our Value rating, we gave the DCD985L2 a 7/10 since it gives the users all the features that they need and none that they dont. In other words, it is a premium tool that offer professional performance - and all at a price point that keeps it inline with the competition.

  Lifted from here: DeWalt DCD985L2 20V MAX Premium Hammer Drill Review &mdash;Professional tool reviews for the average Joe

----------


## Godzilla73

Looks like a good kit, if you're not locked into a particular brand to start with then you can't really go wrong with any of the major players. Every brand has a dud tool in a batch every now and then...

----------


## stevoh741

> Nah, I'm still here. Looks like everyone has their fav's. 
> This seems to be a stand out and probably what I'll get.. DeWALT DCK290L2 20-Volt MAX Li-Ion 3.0 Ah Hammer Drill & Impact Driver Combo Kit - Combo Kits - Cordless Power Tools - HardwareSales.com   
> Lifted from here: DeWalt DCD985L2 20V MAX Premium Hammer Drill Review &mdash;Professional tool reviews for the average Joe

  Despite being a hitachi user myself, you wont go wrong with that combo Uncle Bob. How good are the prices at Hardwaresales? Since finding them about 2 yrs ago I buy all my tools from there. Always recieved in a week.

----------


## r3nov8or

If you plan on other Dewalt skins, make sure the 20v batteries will suit other tools. One could assume their commitment to go 20v across the range, but you never know. (Maybe it's mentioned in the article - I didn't read it all)

----------


## Uncle Bob

[QUOTE=stevoh741;877803How good are the prices at Hardwaresales? [/QUOTE] 
Mate, they're not good, they're great  :Smilie: 
Actually unbeatable so far.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> If you plan on other Dewalt skins, make sure the 20v batteries will suit other tools. One could assume their commitment to go 20v across the range, but you never know. (Maybe it's mentioned in the article - I didn't read it all)

  that's the weird thing, in all over countries (here too) they seem to be sold as 18V. Maybe it's just a gimmick.

----------


## r3nov8or

> that's the weird thing, in all over countries (here too) they seem to be sold as 18V. Maybe it's just a gimmick.

  I see the article describes a very different battery design, i.e. "Unlike the 18V top post design , the new 20V MAX batteries are a slide-on sled style".  This is certainly more than just a new battery on an old tool.

----------


## cherub65

My latest 18V has slide on batteries, one hopes the design stays around for a while.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Just a quick note to add that I brought the above combo.
I haven't used it yet, though it will get a good work out with an upcoming garage build. 
I ordered it online from hardwaresales.com on Thursday the 20th of April and low and behold it arrived on Tuesday morning. That delivery time totally blew me away  :Yippee:  
One word of advice if ordering from hardwaresales, use the paypal option as the direct Credit Card option is troublesome with Australian users and gives a AVS error (address doesn't match database error). 
Cheers Bob

----------


## Godzilla73

Just out of curiosity, is the charger 120v or 240v?

----------


## Uncle Bob

120v. I had to buy a stepdown tranny ($23 on ebay). I've tested it and it seems to work.
On a side note, Bunnings have this (or similar kit) but with the 1.5Ah batteries for $399. I paid $400 all up with 3Ah batteries and delivery. The same as mine (with 230v) kit on ebay starts around $600.

----------


## Godzilla73

I only ask as a couple of tradie mates are complaining of poor battery life with the new "smart" batteries charging on a step down tranny, and while out on site they charged theirs on my work supplied Oz 240v charger and they lasted about a 3rd longer. They were Dewalt slide on type, they also had the same prob with their Senco Fusion nail guns only lasting 250-300 nails when they state 600+ per charge. These are also US imports, $400 AUD vs $900 here. 
Agree with the frustration of pricing, my work combo (6 tools) was about $1400 from Total Tools with 3x 18v 3ah batteries.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Maybe the step down tranny can't supply enough current, though I thought the "smarts" in the charger should allow for a full charge.

----------


## Dean38

> I have a Makita impact driver and a drill bought them on special for some commemorative occasion and they are black. Best tool ever.

  i second that

----------


## wilbo2

Maybe it's a frequency issue...? I personally find drills with metal gear boxes get very hot to the touch but they usually are tougher.

----------


## sledgod

I'm not exactly ready to purchase anything yet, but a good cordless drill has been on my agenda for a long time now. 
While building a 20metre timber fence last year (all screwed, no nails) I borrowed a mates Snap On 14.4v drill (I thought it was 18v, but just looked up the site and they only list 14.4v?). This thing had some real balls, and the battery lasted forever. A couple of coach bolts into knots in the posts I couldn't budge with my Bosch corded (one of the cheaper ones of course) and this Snap On just lapped it up.
However, I have nothing to compare it to. Has anyone had any experience with the Snap On? I was dead keen on buying one for myself, but then found they are (or at least were) ~$700, way out of my budget (both because I'm broke, and because I'm only a wannabe handyman, not a tradie). 
I'm just trying to gauge what to expect of Hitachi/DeWalt/Makita in the 18v Li-ion options. They may all vary, but the only decent drill I've had experience with was the Snap On, and I'm curious if its about the standard?
My only criticism of it was the weight. Got pretty damn heavy after putting in 1000 screws or so. 
It won't get a "lot" of work from me, but at the same time, I really want something that I don't have to worry about it going flat quickly/gutless/poor quality. 
EDIT: How much I'm willing to spend will probably change right up to the point of actually purchasing, but I'm thinking $300 with a spare battery, or $400 in a combo

----------


## Uncle Bob

Yeah the Dewalt cordless hammer drill I brought is pretty heavy due to the all steel drive and transmission. I'd say all good quality well made ones will be heavy. 
The good news is, the impact driver is a lot lighter. If you want long battery life, make sure you get the 3Ah Lithium type.

----------


## Handyjack

I think any tool after 1000 screws will feel heavy unless you are use to it. 
I have no experience with "Snap On" but you have given it a real test. 
Like most of us consider how much use you are likely to give a tool. Batteries do have a finite life and it is often better to replace the tool than the battery. You are likely to get something of good quality in the $300-400 range.

----------


## ajm

> For everyones love of their own tools, I think the OP has done the runner. Prob buying some ozito rubbish.....

  ease up blokes. i have two ozito cordless drills and have no complaints about either one. first one is a 14volt nicad jobby that has lasted for years with enough power still in it to almost break your thumb if you get a kick back. and the second, much newer one, is the 18v lithium driver. I actually think the nicad one is a better drill, if anyone is interested. i should qualify that i am not a tradesman so can't vouch for commercial use. that said, these two drills get a fair whack around our place doing more than just putting up curtain hooks. my only complaint is that ozito do not make a case for the new drill so it gets kept in its box when i remember to put it away properly.

----------


## stevoh741

> ease up blokes. i have two ozito cordless drills and have no complaints about either one. first one is a 14volt nicad jobby that has lasted for years with enough power still in it to almost break your thumb if you get a kick back. and the second, much newer one, is the 18v lithium driver. I actually think the nicad one is a better drill, if anyone is interested. i should qualify that i am not a tradesman so can't vouch for commercial use. that said, these two drills get a fair whack around our place doing more than just putting up curtain hooks. my only complaint is that ozito do not make a case for the new drill so it gets kept in its box when i remember to put it away properly.

  Dont get me wrong these cheap tools are fine for the occasional DIYer that is just happy for something to stay together but these tools are no good for precision or repetitious work. Also people that don't know any better and haven't used decent tools don't have a comparison base to compare to. I just took an axe to my crappy ozito sds drill as it jambed and wouldn't give my $85 16mm foot long drill bit back. Smashing it to 1000 pieces treated it with the respect it deserved and was the only way to get my bit back

----------


## ajm

sorry to hear about you expensive drill bit. and not wanting to be insulting, but you can't blame the tool when these things happen. for whatever use they are for, you have to take into account the limitations of any tool when working with it. one of the first things my dad taught me.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Dont get me wrong these cheap tools are fine for the occasional DIYer that is just happy for something to stay together but these tools are no good for precision or repetitious work. Also people that don't know any better and haven't used decent tools don't have a comparison base to compare to. I just took an axe to my crappy ozito sds drill as it jambed and wouldn't give my $85 16mm foot long drill bit back. Smashing it to 1000 pieces treated it with the respect it deserved and was the only way to get my bit back

  Hmmm. $85 seems very steep for one SDS bit, of any size. IIRC my set of 5 x 600mm long SDS+ bits (10, 12, 16, 22, 25mm) from Aldi set me back $49. Might have been $69, but still a bargain. 
Given it's 'loose bit' design I also can't imagine any SDS drill holding onto a bit so hard it needed to be destroyed. Maybe not enough grease on the bit/tool before use?

----------


## stevoh741

> Hmmm. $85 seems very steep for one SDS bit, of any size. IIRC my set of 5 x 600mm long SDS+ bits (10, 12, 16, 22, 25mm) from Aldi set me back $49. Might have been $69, but still a bargain. 
> Given it's 'loose bit' design I also can't imagine any SDS drill holding onto a bit so hard it needed to be destroyed. Maybe not enough grease on the bit/tool before use?

  Been using sds drills for yrs and no way was it comin out. Tried everything. Smashing the crap ozito was last resort. As far as ur drill set, well from aldi be similar quality to ozito (no offence intended)

----------


## stevoh741

> sorry to hear about you expensive drill bit. and not wanting to be insulting, but you can't blame the tool when these things happen. for whatever use they are for, you have to take into account the limitations of any tool when working with it. one of the first things my dad taught me.

   Cheers mate but drilling an 18mm hole ain't really taking the tool to its limitations. You get what u pay for and for me as someone in the trade the cheap tools aren't worth a lick of chit and are a false economy IMO

----------


## r3nov8or

> Been using sds drills for yrs and no way was it comin out. Tried everything. Smashing the crap ozito was last resort. As far as ur drill set, well from aldi be similar quality to ozito (no offence intended)

    None taken at all.  Deep masonry drilling is a very rare need of mine so these bits will do me just fine for years to come. I also picked up the smaller boxed set for even less (which I use a lot more), and the Aldi rotary drill itself came with a few bits, 2 blades, a point and a container of grease, so I'm a well decked out handyman in this department. I do buy good brands for tools I use a lot or for tasks where precision is paramount.

----------


## Marc

To me currently there are 2 choices,
Makita drill and impact driver kit
and 
DeWalt drill and impact driver kit. 
Total tools is selling Makita for $490 and DeWalt for $590
Of course if you have more money to spend, then go Festool. 
I bought the Makita set because it is lighter than the DeWalt and mine came with an extra 3rd battery. The litium battery are a joy to use and go for a long time compared with the nicads. 
As for the cheaper ozito, detroit and similar stuff, if one is going to use the tool for a one off job I don't see why not spend $99 in stead of $500 or so. After all you can buy 5 cheap tools for one good tool. Consider if you are really going to burn 5 of them in the next 10 years (at 2 years warranty each) and decide. This is a purely economical decision. After all an Ozito impact driver will perform a very similar job than even a Festool, ...until it carkes it of course. 
Don't get me wrong I am all for the best possible tool all the time, but to me tools are a joy to buy and to have. I am a sort of collector and to me a project is an excuse to buy yet more tools. However I don't think it necessary for others to behave as foolishly as I do in relation to buying tools. 
So yes, buy best tool if that is what you want and you don't regret them languishing in the shed. Otherwise Bosh green or Ozito is the go.

----------


## BLWNHR

I grabbed this Makita impact driver and drill with 3.0Ah batteries (plus bonus by redemption) in November. Over Christmas I made a heap of boxing, I was driving hex head screws through 45mm hardwood without pilot holes no problems. I actually had a problem with the screws breaking when I was trying to pull them out. The drill had no problems running a 10mm drill through 5mm steel on the weekend. 
Makita was my choice as I could buy direct from the service agent (has a retail store) and his price was around $500 better than anywhere else I could find.

----------


## stevoh741

Should have gone to Welcome - HardwareSales.com   Here the tools are half the ripoff price we pay here and delivered in a week.

----------


## BLWNHR

> Should have gone to Welcome - HardwareSales.com   Here the tools are half the ripoff price we pay here and delivered in a week.

  And when something fails?

----------


## stevoh741

> And when something fails?

  a. Aussie bought battery tools only come with 1 yr warranty (except milwalki)
b. I only use Hitachi battery tools and never had one break in under 1yr
c. If it does break, (unlikely) then I can buy another one and still come in heaper than the Aussie price.

----------


## ringtail

I bought those long ( and short) series SDS bits from Aldi, just because I could. I gotta tell ya, they are pretty bloody good quality and the equal of anything that tradetools sells in its own brand. Good metal case for the short series and a couple of chisel points in there too. When used, which is not everyday, there is no mercy and no failures 1.5 years later.

----------


## CPE W&C

I still use Makita 18V l-ion tools but i simply hate their 3.0 batteries and the failure rate of them. I have 7 of them and 4 1.5's and now 5 of the 3.0 batteries are sitting on the floor of my car buggered. 3 of them had seen under 20 total charges :Doh:  The 1.5 batteries are bullet proof. 
Google it and youll see what im talking about. Makita should of re called all 3.0 batteries and fixed them, but didnt, so when im in the market for a set of tools ill be steering clear of Makita.  
Im not sure what ill get next time, but im really liking the reviews of the Bosch(blue) 18V or i might even try the AEG range at Bunnings. I reckon they would have a fairly good warranty and would be easy to replace if they broke down or failed in any way. 
Anyone got experience with the AEG 18V range??

----------


## CPE W&C

Also, fwiw i use Toolstop in the UK for my tools... 230V so you can simply change the plugs on the charger/s to aussie ones and away you go...  Power Tools from Bosch, Makita, Dewalt, Metabo, Cordless and Corded

----------


## 78loon

I would recommend Milawaukee. Had it for las 5 years both the V18 (now discountinued) and M18 
Had DeWalts for few years but they always seem bit light-duty when compared to Milwaukee's.  
Tried friends Metabo and was impressed with it as well, as their cordless stuff seems lighter on the arm than Milwaukee.
Will probably try Metabo next.  
When I bought my V18 it was the only 3Ah Li-Ion on the market, and a LED "battery gauge" which was handy as L-ion batteries just stop. It something that I missed on DeWalt Li-Ion - they may have it now. I liked the fact that DeWalt had 3 drill speeds (Milwaukee only has 2 ) 
I checked my Milwaukee chargers and the label on both states that it can only take 220-240 VAC input. I always assumed that these were a switchode supply chargers which can take anything. Both were bought in AU. I would appreciate if someone who imported a kit from US can check on their charger what the recommended input Voltage is. US has both 115 and 230V.

----------


## Pitto

nice, i really want one  Makita LXMT02Z 18V LXT Lithium-Ion Cordless Multi-Tool - Makita - POWER TOOLS

----------


## Godzilla73

> I still use Makita 18V l-ion tools but i simply hate their 3.0 batteries and the failure rate of them. I have 7 of them and 4 1.5's and now 5 of the 3.0 batteries are sitting on the floor of my car buggered. 3 of them had seen under 20 total charges The 1.5 batteries are bullet proof.

  Apparently the batteries have a wire/fuse across the cells that pops when under high loads like in saws and hammer drills. Not sure if it can be fixed though.

----------


## stevoh741

I use hitachi and only lost one battery in four yrs... And they cop a flogging too

----------


## r3nov8or

What's the go with the black Makita gear at Mitre10, currently advertised? Have they changed colour of the pro gear or is it new domestic gear like Maktec?

----------


## CPE W&C

> Apparently the batteries have a wire/fuse across the cells that pops when under high loads like in saws and hammer drills. Not sure if it can be fixed though.

  Yep, once the first cell goes, the battery is cactus... 
Oh well, i wont buy 18V makita cordless tools anymore because of this and i really like their gear. Ive always felt makita is a trustworthy brand but this has changed my mind.

----------


## Pitto

> What's the go with the black Makita gear at Mitre10, currently advertised? Have they changed colour of the pro gear or is it new domestic gear like Maktec?

  anniversary special colour only, traditionally blue

----------


## Godzilla73

> Yep, once the first cell goes, the battery is cactus... 
> Oh well, i wont buy 18V makita cordless tools anymore because of this and i really like their gear. Ive always felt makita is a trustworthy brand but this has changed my mind.

  You're the first bloke i've heard of having so many dramas, mine have been caned 2000+ screws a week for the impact driver and holes upto 100mm in stone tops, mixing tile glue and occasionally drill holes in timber for the drill and still going well. 
What brand do you think you'll go to?

----------


## Kyle

3 years on with with my Makita 18v gear.  Trade (ab)use and zero dramas, including the 4 batteries.
Most of my trade mates all use Makita cordless gear and I'm yet to hear them speak of any dramas.

----------


## CPE W&C

Try using the batteries in the angle grinder then :Wink:  
Basically, if you dont recharge the batteries as soon as the red light comes on the first time, then the battery will fail after a little while. I was installing mini-strip ceilings in primary schools for about 7 months and was running 2 angle grinders and noticed it was always happening during them jobs. Id go to put the battery on charge and id get the 2 flashing lights, meaning battery death :Annoyed:  
The rest of the tools have been fine in my experience as well, but it has still left a bitter taste in my mouth...

----------


## CPE W&C

Im looking at the blue bosch btw 
They have 1.4/2.6 and 3.0 batteries and ive heard very good things about them. 
The biggest peeve i had with the makita batteries was the fact that they all failed within 3 months of purchase(roughly 30-60 charges) and then i had to take them to a repairer, wait for them to send them off and either get the repaired battery back or get a new one after 4 weeks and have to pick them up again :Doh:  
I didnt have the time or the patience so i just through them on the floor of my car and left them there. Lesson learned. If the dont have the care to recall a faulty product, then i dont care to buy the brand anymore. Its that simple.

----------


## Kyle

> Try using the batteries in the angle grinder then

  No dramas with my grinder :Wink 1: .  Although I only use it for small stuff, as the cordless grinder is a bit of a light duty tool.  Get the 240v one out for the serious stuff. 
I'm not doubting that you've had battery dramas, just pointing out to others that there are plenty of happy Makita punters out there.  
Having said that.  Had their skin range been bigger, I would have gone  Milwaukee 18v.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Id go to put the battery on charge and id get the 2 flashing lights, meaning battery death

   With my Paslode finishing nailer, flashing battery charger lights indicate a very dead battery that is on slow charge until it gets enough charge to go on fast charge. Any chance this is the case with Makita too?

----------


## CPE W&C

> No dramas with my grinder.  Although I only use it for small stuff, as the cordless grinder is a bit of a light duty tool.  Get the 240v one out for the serious stuff. 
> I'm not doubting that you've had battery dramas, just pointing out to others that there are plenty of happy Makita punters out there.  
> Having said that.  Had their skin range been bigger, I would have gone  Milwaukee 18v.

  A 240V angle grinder doesnt go so well when you are 4.5 metres in the air on a scissor lift moving all over the place. They probably got worked harder than they should of been, but the angle grinders are still going as good as ever... I was happy with makita as well, but the battery problems are well documented on the internet and have probably turned a lot of punters off as well.   

> With my Paslode finishing nailer, flashing battery charger lights indicate a very dead battery that is on slow charge until it gets enough charge to go on fast charge. Any chance this is the case with Makita too?

  Flashing lights on makita charger mean broken battery. The wont take any charge whatsoever, as the first cell has is blown. Even if the other cells of the battery are A1, they cant receive charge as the first cell is cactus...  
Luckily i have 2 3.0 batteries that just wont die and the 1.5 batteries are bullet proof.

----------


## woodchip

CPE & 
I was in the market for a new small grinder, (old makita died but gave good service), I looked into the cordless grinders & was told by a tool specialist that the makita cordless grinders only take the 3.0AH batteries (I think it was), it will kill other AH batteries, worth looking into if you use multiple batteries with it??
I went for a 240v Bosch Blue, cant fault there products .......yet!
cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

> CPE & 
> I was in the market for a new small grinder, (old makita died but gave good service), I looked into the cordless grinders & was told by a tool specialist that the makita cordless grinders only take the 3.0AH batteries (I think it was), it will kill other AH batteries, worth looking into if you use multiple batteries with it??

  Not according to my research. Makita drilled only half ans many holes as the Dewalt. That said, I'll like to do a side by side comparison myself though.

----------


## CPE W&C

> CPE & 
> I was in the market for a new small grinder, (old makita died but gave good service), I looked into the cordless grinders & was told by a tool specialist that the makita cordless grinders only take the 3.0AH batteries (I think it was), it will kill other AH batteries, worth looking into if you use multiple batteries with it??
> I went for a 240v Bosch Blue, cant fault there products .......yet!
> cheers

  You can only use the 3.0 batteries in the grinders and a few other tools as there is a little plastic notch that prevents the smaller batteries from sliding on :Wink:

----------


## want2learn

Hilti - I use them all day everyday, drop them from 2m+ from scissors and never seem to fail.  If most of the industrial companies use them they must be worth there price

----------


## Markw

I buy tools for a living for the company field staff - Hilti is by far the best but you also pay the big bucks to get them. The only other tool brand in their class is Festo. Milwaukee, Dewalt and Panasonic are generally used by trades because they don't know of the better brands performance or unwilling to stump the extra dollars. My organisation has almost 3000 field staff and have spent more than $500k with Hiltli over the past two years.

----------


## Liquidated

Hi all 
Dragging this thread back to life since a product mentioned here is what I'm looking to purchase. I'm looking at purchasing the Dewalt DCD 985 from the U.S based website hardwaresales.com. It is the 20v version rather than the 18v. Obviously I'll need a battery, looking at the DCB 200. The charger is where I come unstuck as the U.S use 110v and we use 230v. I could be fundamentally wrong here, but, aren't I simply able to purchase the drill and battery from the U.S and purchase the charger (DCB 105XE) from a local source in Melbourne? Granted, the DCB 105XE charger is a maximum 18v as opposed to the official Dewalt website recommendation of the DCB 101 charger which is 20v.  
Too my reasoning, the batteries are identical irrespective of where you're located. Buy the charger locally, charge battery, insert battery into drill, and voila, you have a perfectly functioning drill.  :Biggrin:  
Many thanks

----------


## Liquidated

Just did some more trawling and found that you can use ozzy chargers. So disregard the initial question. I do have follow up question though. Has anyone used Tool HQ, based in Melbourne? I noticed their warranty is only 12 months, whereas if you buy from an authorised distributor it is 3 years. 
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

> i so want one of these    Makita Canada Inc

  I have gone away from investing too much money in various cordless tools, because the manufacturers seem to come out with a whole new series, and change the battery connections. 
Learnt this one with Makita when they changed from the pod18V, to the LXT, We had Cordless Cipros, Circular saws, drills, flashlights etc etc, then they changed to LXT, and all the batteries of the old series started to die, and the batteries were becoming expensive and hard to get. 
Upgraded the Drills / Impacts, but ditched the rest for corded versions, just can't justify to re buy all the various tools and have the manufacturer come out with the latest battery technology and change the connection again (which they will). 
I know you can't beat the versatility of a cordless tool, but corded ones still have more grunt, and last longer on a charge than any cordless one will  :Biggrin: 
The older series Makita tools are all perfectly working, but are now all useless without batteries to drive them, and this is what the manufacturers want, otherwise they won't make as much money. 
Over the time I have had Metabo, Hitachi, Bosch, Makita, my favorite was the Hitachi, then the Bosch, both were very powerful, the Hitachi was a slim unit and weighted well, the bosch was just too heavy, Metabo was fantastic, had the ICS 15 minute charger option, have never seen another charger like this one, Makit is current and its ho hum, Works well but not fantastic but seems to take a punishing especially the impact drivers, have seen some of the newer Hitachi and it looks nice. 
I always thought the DeWalt stuff was too heavy and overpriced, but I know someone who has them and he said the battery on his impact will outlast the other roofers Makitas by about 50% !! 
There is a lot of videos of the new Brush-less Makitas catching fire when they get jammed, and tests against other manufacturers brush-less, same test wood same auger bits Milwalkee and Makita jammed them both the Makita smoked and destroyed, the Milwalkee sensed overload, and stopped to protect.

----------


## stevoh741

> I have gone away from investing too much money in various cordless tools, because the manufacturers seem to come out with a whole new series, and change the battery connections. 
> Learnt this one with Makita when they changed from the pod18V, to the LXT, We had Cordless Cipros, Circular saws, drills, flashlights etc etc, then they changed to LXT, and all the batteries of the old series started to die, and the batteries were becoming expensive and hard to get. 
> Upgraded the Drills / Impacts, but ditched the rest for corded versions, just can't justify to re buy all the various tools and have the manufacturer come out with the latest battery technology and change the connection again (which they will). 
> I know you can't beat the versatility of a cordless tool, but corded ones still have more grunt, and last longer on a charge than any cordless one will 
> The older series Makita tools are all perfectly working, but are now all useless without batteries to drive them, and this is what the manufacturers want, otherwise they won't make as much money. 
> Over the time I have had Metabo, Hitachi, Bosch, Makita, my favorite was the Hitachi, then the Bosch, both were very powerful, the Hitachi was a slim unit and weighted well, the bosch was just too heavy, Metabo was fantastic, had the ICS 15 minute charger option, have never seen another charger like this one, Makit is current and its ho hum, Works well but not fantastic but seems to take a punishing especially the impact drivers, have seen some of the newer Hitachi and it looks nice. 
> I always thought the DeWalt stuff was too heavy and overpriced, but I know someone who has them and he said the battery on his impact will outlast the other roofers Makitas by about 50% !! 
> There is a lot of videos of the new Brush-less Makitas catching fire when they get jammed, and tests against other manufacturers brush-less, same test wood same auger bits Milwalkee and Makita jammed them both the Makita smoked and destroyed, the Milwalkee sensed overload, and stopped to protect.

  Hitachi kept the same battery size and therefore didnt have the same prob as the makita

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Has anyone used Tool HQ, based in Melbourne? I noticed their warranty is only 12 months, whereas if you buy from an authorised distributor it is 3 years

  Haven't used them.  I would suggest that they are selling 'grey' hence the limited warranty...

----------


## r3nov8or

Re ToolHQ   

> Haven't used them.  I would suggest that they are selling 'grey' hence the limited warranty...

  Could also be a refurbished tool outlet?

----------


## Pitto

> I have gone away from investing too much money in various cordless tools, because the manufacturers seem to come out with a whole new series, and change the battery connections. 
> Learnt this one with Makita when they changed from the pod18V, to the LXT, We had Cordless Cipros, Circular saws, drills, flashlights etc etc, then they changed to LXT, and all the batteries of the old series started to die, and the batteries were becoming expensive and hard to get. 
> Upgraded the Drills / Impacts, but ditched the rest for corded versions, just can't justify to re buy all the various tools and have the manufacturer come out with the latest battery technology and change the connection again (which they will). 
> I know you can't beat the versatility of a cordless tool, but corded ones still have more grunt, and last longer on a charge than any cordless one will 
> The older series Makita tools are all perfectly working, but are now all useless without batteries to drive them, and this is what the manufacturers want, otherwise they won't make as much money. 
> Over the time I have had Metabo, Hitachi, Bosch, Makita, my favorite was the Hitachi, then the Bosch, both were very powerful, the Hitachi was a slim unit and weighted well, the bosch was just too heavy, Metabo was fantastic, had the ICS 15 minute charger option, have never seen another charger like this one, Makit is current and its ho hum, Works well but not fantastic but seems to take a punishing especially the impact drivers, have seen some of the newer Hitachi and it looks nice. 
> I always thought the DeWalt stuff was too heavy and overpriced, but I know someone who has them and he said the battery on his impact will outlast the other roofers Makitas by about 50% !! 
> There is a lot of videos of the new Brush-less Makitas catching fire when they get jammed, and tests against other manufacturers brush-less, same test wood same auger bits Milwalkee and Makita jammed them both the Makita smoked and destroyed, the Milwalkee sensed overload, and stopped to protect.

  I am too heavily invested in the LXT range to turn away now. I have the biscuit joiner in that pic. its awesome, and works great, actually it works as good as its corded version, and when its hooked up to the dust vac, its great for site work. The 80mm battery planer is sensational. 
so far i have killed only one battery and the 13mm drill has now lost its brake feature [after 4 years use].  I replaced the dead makita battery with aftermarket 3.5ah battery's that have the panasonic cells in them and i don't let them sit idle, i make sure they are always charged. I will live with the fact that the 3ah batteries are a weak link. when i can get 2x 3.5ah batteries for $160.00, i will stick with makita. 
i only have one dewalt tool, the cordless angle c nailer, and its a great bit of gear too, but still, i have a bugbear about dewalt - black&decker, so i tend to shy away from dewalt.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> i have a bugbear about dewalt - black&decker, so i tend to shy away from dewalt.

  If any thing, with De Walt buying Black & Decker, it should drag B&D's repulation up, not drag down DW's. Well that's my thought any way  :Wink:  
BTW, my DeWalt gear was built in Mexico, I'm not sure if that's better than made in China  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pitto

sorry, bugbear dates back to the 90's when dewalt first came out. 
that said, i have the cordless nail and the mitre saw stand, and both are great items. the crossline laser is also a good bit of gear and i probably should have bought that instead of the lufkin. 
made in mexico / isnt that just a southern state of the USA?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   so you should be right. 
alot of my newer LXT gear has been made in the UK. not sure if thats good or bad though.

----------


## vincentvega

I have a Dewalt DCD780XE drill, DCF885XE impact driver and DCS380XE recipro saw. With the 1.5Ah batteries these are very nice and light to use, with tons of grunt. I regularly use the impact driver with a 1/2" socket adapter instead of a rattle gun when working on my car. The drill and impact driver have a good solid belt clip which is essential when working up ladders. 
I went with 3 1.5Ah batteries instead of 2 3Ah to keep the weight down. The batteries charge in 30 minutes, so i don't have an issue with battery life. I just keep one charged ready to swap if needed. This has only happened a handful of times. 
The recipro saw has an adjustable nose that lets you vary the depth of  cut. This is excellent for getting more life out of blades as you can  vary the cutting area. 
I have given these tools a hammering over the past few years doing some fairly major renovations on my house. I absolutely love them. 
 There are lots of good options in lithium ion tools these days. I also like the milwaukee, hitachi and bosch gear. For lighter work you can't beat the Bosch 10.8V gear. They are so comfortable in your hand although the lack of belt clip is a big oversight. 
Makita quality has dropped significantly these days in my opinion. I was warned that the 18v drill they sell at bunnings runs a plastic gearset, whereas the other tool stores are selling metal. The no load speed is also less on the bunnings drill if you look at the specs. A mate who I work with sometimes has the bunnings makita drill, and it has nothing on my dewalt gear. 
If anyone wants to purchase dewalt battery tools, sydney  tools sells them on ebay (under some other name - but the phone number  is the same) cheaper than anywhere else I have found and with free  shipping.

----------


## Shaver

I bought 2 Bosch 18v Li-ion drills for $100 apiece about 2 years ago from Bunnies.  I use them all day every day (I'm a window fixer) and I have just layed a Merbau deck and pre drilled nearly 1000 (one thousand) 50 mm s/s screws with them.  I didn't fit the screws with them, a bit much I thought and as I've got an electric rattle gun, well.  If and when they cark it I'll replace with like.  Dewalt are brilliant but too heavy and FAR too expensive.

----------


## vincentvega

The older dewalt gear was heavy but he newer stuff is nice and light. What bosch 18v lithium drill can you buy for $100?  
Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

----------

